# A Beet Pulp Safety Warning...



## dressagebelle

Lol nice. I was actually reading a nutrition book, as I'm interested in making sure my horses get the right food, in the most natural way possible, and it actually said that beet pulp does not actually need to be soaked as it does not spend enough time in the stomach to expand and cause problems, as long as the horse is fed right. It did surprise me, because I had always been told that beet pulp had to be soaked overnight or the horse would end up having serious digestive problems. And of course the "people overgrain their horses" which I'm sure is true, I did it with my Thoroughbred under the guise of "she needs all that in order to keep weight on". On a different note, but still related to your article, I used to have a rat that I would let run around my room and her favorite place to hide things was under my dresser. I can remember always wondering where in the world half of my stuff went, crayons in particular were her specialty, and after she died, and I rearranged my room, I found so many things I forgot I even had lol. I would have moved the dresser sooner, but much like your guy, as soon as I tried to move the dresser or grab stuff from underneath, she would get quite upset. Do you have any more pics of your guy. I'd love to see them.


----------



## Indyhorse

OMG *cracking up*

I have bottle raised a couple squirrel pups in my day and can readily identify. Lovely story - thanks for posting it!


----------



## Walkamile

GoldRush, if you are not currently employed as a writer, you should consider it! I was laughing so hard I thought I was going to have a heart attack!  I am talking full out arm waving , head shaking, gasping for breath reaction! 

Thanks for the laugh of the day!

(hope William forgives you for cleaning out his stashes!)


----------



## wild_spot

I saw this a few years ago - Hilarious!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

That was pretty good. lol


----------



## thunderhooves

that was awesome!lol! now i want a squirrel...........  haha


----------



## Plains Drifter

OMG!! LOL! I loved it!


----------



## snoggle

Oh my god, that is hilarious. 

I saw that it was copyrighted, where did you find that?


----------



## GoldRush

My sister is a friend of Sue's, and sent it to me. Sue is a hilarious horsewoman, and she writes great articles. Google her name, and you will find lots of different horse forums she writes for!


----------



## Juniper

Thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

:lol::lol::lol:**laughing so hard my stomach now hurts!!!**:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spence

oh man, that was so **** funny that i couldn't breathe and read all of a half a sentence in 2 to 3 mintues midway through it... wife said "remind me never to have you read anything funny again," if that tells you anything. thanks! i needed a good laugh.


----------



## West

Terrific story!! She can really write. I love to write but could only dream of being that good. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

